# Inkasso Digonal und micropayment



## terencephil88 (21 August 2014)

Guten tag,

Ich hoffe hier Tipps zu erhalten wie ich mich in folgender Sachlage zu verhalten habe.

Ich habe im Online Browser Game Onlinefussballmanager am 06.07.14 für 9,99 per SMS-Bezahlverfahren sogenannte KIXX-Punkte erworben welche Vorteile im Spiel verschaffen. Die Punkte wurden meinem Konto gutgeschrieben - soweit so gut. Nun erhielt ich am 29.07.14 von der Diagonal Inkasso GmbH eine Mahnung über 77.99 Euro! mit folgendem Wortlaut:

_Sie haben eines oder mehrere kostenpflichtige Angebote z.B. am 06.07.14 um 18%3A24% von http%3A%2F%2Fwww.onlinefussballmanager.de%2F im Internet genutzt. Die Bezahlung erfolgt über das elektrpnische Lastschriftverfahren der Firma micropayment GmbH. Der Betrag in Höhe von insgesamt 9,99 Euro wurde sofort fällig und ist durch das Lastschriftverfahren ihrem Konto belastet worden. Leider wurde die Forderung von ihrer Bank nicht eingelöst. Sie haben auch nicht auf die Mahnung der micropyment GmbH reagiert. Unsere Auftraggeberin hat uns nun mit der weiteren Rechtsverfolgung der offenen Forderung gegen Sie beauftragt. Entsprechende Bevollmächtigung wird versichert. Zum eindeutigen Nachweiß über die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung liegen und ihre Handynummer und oben genannt Ihre IP-Adresse vor.(die merkwürdigen "%" Zeichen im Text sind tatsächlich so abgedruckt)

Ich erhielt keinerlei Mahnungen von micropayment. der Zeitraum stelt sich dafür auch etwas kurz dar. Auch ist mein Konto gedeckt. ich hab mit meinem Mobilfunkanbierter gesprochen und dieser bestätigte mir das keine Forderung bei ihnen eingegangen sei. 

Mich würde das ja recht kalt lassen nur ist das Problem das die 9,99 welche der micropayment Gmbh tatsächlich zustehen nicht von meinem Konto abgegangen sind bzw nicht auf meiner Mobilfunkrechnung auftauchen. ich bin jedoch keinesfalls gewillt den oben genannten Betrag an Inkasso Diagonal zu zahlen. ich hab noch keinen Kontakt mit Micropayment oder dem Inkasso Büro aufgenommen. Wie soll ich mich hier verhalten? 

_


----------



## Teleton (21 August 2014)

Als einzige Anspruchsgrundlage für Rechtsverfolgungskosten (also Inkassoentgelte) kommt Verzug in Betracht. Lies Dir da mal §286 Abs 1 BGB durch was die Vorraussetzungen des Verzuges sind.Kein Verzug, keine Kosten.


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2014)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war es schon mehrfach Thema hier, dass Micropayment sehr zügig die Forderung weiter reicht und dann forsch rum gemahnt wird. Das dann nur womöglich deshalb, weil der Mobilfunkprovider die Buchung nicht unterstützt oder die Buchung nicht korrekt verarbeitet wurde. In beiden Fällen kann man das jedoch nicht dem Kunden anlasten.



terencephil88 schrieb:


> _....ich hab noch keinen Kontakt mit Micropayment oder dem Inkasso Büro aufgenommen. Wie soll ich mich hier verhalten?_


Kann gut sein, dass die Forderung nicht mehr die der Micropayment ist sondern nun der Diagonal gehört. Kontakt sollt man nur mit dem führen, der was will. Aber - was man dem erklärt, sollte wohl überlegt sein. Allerdings kann Micropayment das Mahnverfahren durchaus ebenso beenden.


----------



## terencephil88 (21 August 2014)

Ok danke schonmal für die Antworten. Ich glaube jedoch kaum das, dass Inkasso Büro seine Forderung zurückziehen wird wenn ich den das schildere. Ich habe micropayment geschrieben das ich keine Mahnung erhalten habe und sie mir die Forderung nocheinmal zuschicken, sowie den inkasso auftrag stornieren, sollen. Daraufhin kam nur das sie das bereits an das Inkasso B übergeben haben und ich mich an die wenden soll.


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2014)

...hatte Micropayment eigentlich deine echten Adressdaten oder nur die Mobilfunknummer?


----------



## terencephil88 (21 August 2014)

micropayment hatte eigentlich nur meine handynummer


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2014)

...eben, wie sollten sie dann mahnen? Das hat nun die Diagonal übernommen, indem sie die Bestandsdaten für die Nummmer angefordert haben.

Was ist, wenn eine ganze Familie das Handy für alles mögliche nutzt? Wer wäre denn dann der Vertragspartner für die Micronesen gewesen, wenns mal wieder niemand war und die Nummer auf die 103jährige Oma läuft?


----------



## terencephil88 (21 August 2014)

meine sorge ist aber eben das ja tatsächlich 9,99 die micropayment zustehen nicht von meinem konto abgegangen sind bzw. über die handyrechnung (warum auch immer?) Ich möchte ja zahlen aber nie und nimer die 78,-


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2014)

Na das könnte man den Nasen von der Diagonal doch genau so sagen, oder? Dass die eingeschaltet worden sind, ist die Sache deren Auftraggebers siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/inkasso-digonal-und-micropayment.46925/#post-380196


----------



## Infomant (25 November 2014)

Kopfschüttel!! 

Das Inkasso bei Micropayment wird mit Sicherheit nicht gegen eine Mobilnummer durchgeführt, da die Buchungsdurchführung und die Rechnungsstellung bei Mobilfunk durch die Telefongesellschaft selbst erfolgt. 

In den meisten fällen ist es an Lastschrift oder Festnetz was angemahnt wird! Aufgrund von Rücklastschrift oder ausbleiben der Zahlung bei 3. Anbieterleistungen auf der Telefonrechnung (Festnetz) welche von dem Festnetzanbieter nur weitergereicht wird.

Nen tipp ruf beim Support von Micropayment an, die können da sicher helfen


----------

